
'Tinder for Elites' hosting $3K cruise in France, a rising trend in dating apps - ss2003
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-league-dating-app-cruise-in-france-2018-6
======
cphoover
This Groucho Marx quote comes to mind:

``` I don’t want to belong to any club that will accept me as a member. ```

